# Midwest Woodworking Shows



## gvwp (Jan 19, 2017)

Its that time of year again. Thought I might post our woodworking show schedule for those of you who are interested. This year the schedule is a bit mixed from previous years. Here are the dates my company, Green Valley Wood Products, LLC, will be attending with wood on display.

January 27-29th. Columbus, OH. Located at the fairgrounds.

February 3-5th. Indianapolis, IN. Located at the fairgrounds.

February 10-12th. St. Louis, MO. Located at the Collinsville Expo Center. 

Each show is Friday through Sunday. Friday 12-6, Saturday 10-6, Sunday 10-3.

We will have a large selection of our wood at each show along with bargain boxes for you deal seekers. Bowl blanks, turning stock, thin lumber, natural edge slabs, pen blanks, etc. Something for everyone. See you there.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 19, 2017)

Would definitely plan to attend one of these if I lived closer! Chuck


----------



## CWS (Jan 20, 2017)

David, I plan on attending the one in Columbus. Hope to see you there.


----------



## gvwp (Jan 20, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Would definitely plan to attend one of these if I lived closer! Chuck



Yeah they cancelled the western shows. Sorry about that Chuck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gvwp (Jan 20, 2017)

CWS said:


> David, I plan on attending the one in Columbus. Hope to see you there.



See you there Curt.


----------

